

Show HN: "Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund" - iamdave

If you've been to the Y Combinator home site and read the "Startup Ideas We'd like to Fund" post, you'll see that one of the items is to "Fix Advertising".<p>If you've seen that item, and wondered where to start, I'm here to lend a hand:<p>https://img.skitch.com/20110629-1tyuy4fw4mq6wub6k8iram462f.jpg<p>About 6 seconds into reading this article, the entire page turned into an ad, separated me from my content and forced me to close the ad. Seriously?<p>The technology is there, I'm no developer but for the love of god...you want to fix online advertising?  Start by not treating my screen as a page in a magazine.
======
iamdave
[https://img.skitch.com/20110629-1tyuy4fw4mq6wub6k8iram462f.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20110629-1tyuy4fw4mq6wub6k8iram462f.jpg)

Clickable.

